# Fairmont Hillside



## classicalcanadian (Sep 15, 2006)

We will be staying at Fairmont Hillside Oct 8-15 for the first time.  Any suggestions of must do / see activities in the area or idea of the kinds of activities that the resort schedules for guests (adults and kids).  Any info you can provide would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 15, 2006)

First and foremost there is the hot pools.  If you like exploring there is a natural hotspring south about 35 minutes up the Whiteswan road. Ask for directions it is a little tricky to find.  Invermere is a great little tourist town with great coffee shops, artist type shops, etc.  The theatre is awesome (but uncomfortable) if something good is playing.  Movies always start at 8 and they have an intermission.  There's lots of hiking around. Kimberly is a cute little Bavarian town about 1 hour south.  Go there for lunch or dinner and enjoy the shops.  You could drive up to Panorama and check out the small village there.  When we're in the valley it's always summer so we spend it at the lake.  There are also around 20 golf courses within an hour and a half or so.  We don't golf so always forget to mention it.  It's a great resort but I think Banff has more to do.  You should have some time just for relaxing and enjoying the awesome view.

Joan


----------



## merc (Sep 15, 2006)

The last post outlines it well, but there are more nature things, like river rafting, and horse trails to do.    Also the setting with the mountains is spectalular.   You are are probably  thinking of going when the salmon are running, which is awesome  and brilliant in the Columbia river (but sad).   The golf is amazing!!!


----------



## classicalcanadian (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt response, this will start us thinking about planning our trip.


----------

